# Error: ucrtbase.terminate not located in the dynamic link library api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll



## Phaewryn (Aug 22, 2016)

History:
I purchased a refurbished laptop last week that came with windows 7 pro 64 preinstalled. It had a problem getting updates which I have fixed, but the machine has another error I don't know how to fix that says "The procedure entry point ucrtbase.terminate could not be located in the dynamic link library api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll."
This error manifests when I go to System, click to open System Protection, which opens, but then a pop up error says "The procedure entry point ucrtbase.terminate could not be located in the dynamic link library api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll." I then have to click "ok" three times to dismiss it before I can create a restore point (which is created fine as far as I can tell, I have not tried to use any of the restore points created this way).

System:
HP EliteBook 8460p A0001D02
2.50 ghz Intel Core i5-2520M
AMD Radeon HD 6470M
Windows 7 Professional (x64) 

Question:
What are the options for solving the error: "The procedure entry point ucrtbase.terminate could not be located in the dynamic link library api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll."

I could ignore the error, but I need to know if it will be effecting the restore points in any significant negative manner if I choose to do so. That is the only error on the system that has popped up so far other than the update service problem which I solved last night. Advice appreciated.


----------



## qubit (Aug 22, 2016)

Sounds like a corrupted install and not worth the hassle of endless troubleshooting, not to say it could have an infection, or had one in the past which has damaged it like this. Get the key off the installation with the free ProduKey and reinstall it clean with the disc. If you don't have one, download a clean copy from somewhere. Note that it will most likely be an OEM key, so you'll need that version of the disc, or get it off the label stuck to the laptop. ProduKey should tell which type it is.

Download all the latest drivers from HP's website and then install those. The laptop should then run smoothly.

www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html


----------



## Phaewryn (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks.
I found a fix online right after I posted this and was coming back here to delete the question. It's fixed now. Thanks for the response.



qubit said:


> Sounds like a corrupted install and not worth the hassle of endless troubleshooting, not to say it could have an infection, or had one in the past which has damaged it like this. Get the key off the installation with the free ProduKey and reinstall it clean with the disc. If you don't have one, download a clean copy from somewhere. Note that it will most likely be an OEM key, so you'll need that version of the disc, or get it off the label stuck to the laptop. ProduKey should tell which type it is.
> 
> Download all the latest drivers from HP's website and then install those. The laptop should then run smoothly.
> 
> www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html


----------



## qubit (Aug 22, 2016)

That's great, but care to tell us how you fixed it?

There might be someone else in this predicament at some point that it might benefit. Also, how did you fix the update problem? That's been a thorny one for ages, with suspicion falling on Microsoft for deliberately crippling it to nudge people towards Windows 10.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 22, 2016)

qubit said:


> That's great, but care to tell us how you fixed it?
> 
> There might be someone else in this predicament at some point that it might benefit. Also, how did you fix the update problem? That's been a thorny one for ages, with suspicion falling on Microsoft for deliberately crippling it to nudge people towards Windows 10.



That ^ telling us is the biggest gift, was it an SFC?


----------



## Phaewryn (Aug 22, 2016)

Open elevated cmd.
Type the following command: regsvr32 /u api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll.
Type the following command: regsvr32 /i api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll.
Close cmd. Shut down. Restart.
Here's the page that lists the commands: http://ss64.com/nt/regsvr32.html

That being said, I also did a registry cleaning, and it also had a pending update that went through that was apparently awaiting a full shut down. It might very well have just been that. 

Microsoft can nudge all they want, I'm keeping this older model laptop on 7, it's not powerful enough for the bloat of 10. I was very near to running a sfc scan (I was going to make that my last thing to set it to do before retiring to bed for the night) and then putting the windows disc in and repairing the install like you suggested tomorrow if the sfc repair didn't work.


----------

